# Ruido en mezcladora



## catykanal (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola me gustaría me pudieran ayudar con el siguiente problema:
He armado una pequeña mezcladora de 2 canales (1 como linea de entrada para reproductores de audio y otra para entrada de micrófono electret), cuando enciendo la mezcladora y uso la entrada de linea se escucha muy bien y sin problema, pero cuando conecto el micrófono al subir la ganancia con el potenciometro se empieza a escuchar el ruido del vídeo. 
Alimento este circuito con una fuente para PC a -12 y +12 volts como muestro en el diagrama y ademas la he conectado a 2 eliminadores en serie de 12 volts y pasa el mismo problema, también he cambiado a otro micrófono electret y a uno dinámico y el problema es el mismo.
Es importante señalar que inicialmente la entrada de micrófono era una entrada de linea como la otra, pero posteriormente investigue y supe que por medio de una alimentación BIAS podía conectar un micrófono electret por lo que le añadí la resistencia de 20k y funciono bien pero con ese ruido, les dejo unas fotos del circuito armado por si son de ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola

Las fuentes de PC son muy ruidosas para aplicaciones de audio. Esa resistencia de 20K parece ser la culpable de que se cuele la interferencia de la fuente. 
Dale una leída a éste tema y usa tu mismo LF353 en lugar del operacional que se sugiere en el enlace para armar un pequeño preamplificador para el micrófono. 

Una vez armado conecta su salida a la entrada de suma del operacional mezclador no olvidando ponerle el potenciometro de ganancia.


----------



## catykanal (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola Daniel Meza, gracias por responder lamentablemente el link al que me mandas es de un micrófono dinámico que presentan muy baja ganancia, y yo utilizo micrófono electret que no necesita y ademas no funciona con ese pre amplificador, si notas en el vídeo el audio del micrófono se escucha bastante fuerte por lo que no le puse un pre amplificador.
Para mi mala suerte también ya probé con eliminadores de 12 volts en serie para crear la fuente simétrica que no tienen el ventilador como la fuente de computadora y que ademas sus transformadores se encuentran alejados del circuito y por desgracia el problema siguió igual por lo que decidí seguir intentando con la fuente de computadora. Un saludo y un abrazo.


----------



## Dano (Ene 18, 2015)

El ruido de que tipo es? de red, blanco?


----------



## jsemari (Ene 18, 2015)

No se puede ver el video, sale un mensaje de que es privado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> . . . Es importante señalar que inicialmente la entrada de micrófono era una entrada de linea como la otra, pero posteriormente investigue y supe que por medio de una alimentación BIAS podía conectar un micrófono electret por lo que le añadí la resistencia de 20k y funciono bien pero con ese ruido, les dejo unas fotos del circuito armado por si son de ayuda. Saludos



Cuando solo era entrada de línea ¿ Hacía ruido ?

En caso afirmativo toma la alimentación para el biass del micrófono mediante un *Filtro Π (R-C-R-C)*

Esto, pero sin transformador ni diodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

Si el zumbido es UMMM

Como mínimo deberías soldarle un cable de masa a las carcasas de los potenciómetros ; y mejor aún sería que forres la caja-gabinete con papel aluminio de cocina pegado por dentro , y con un tornillo le des masa . . .  y todas las masas en estrella.

Saludos !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 18, 2015)

Filtrale los + 12 V que le llegan al mic como te han sugerido, ya que a través de esa resistencia de 20 K se inyecta el ruido de la fuente de PC. Algo que podés probar para saber si es a través de esa resistencia de 20 K que se te cuela el ruido de alimentación de fuente de PC, es alimentar solo el mic a través de una fuente lineal y bien filtrada de + 12 V (unificando los 0 V de esta fuente lineal con la de la PC). Disponele caps de desacople de alimentación bien cerca de los integrados (uno por rama positiva y otro por rama negativa). En serie a cada rama de alimentación (solamente en + y en -), agregale unas resistencias de 100 ohmios (de modo que con los caps de desacople te queden unos lindos filtros RC).

Esas resistencias de 2M2 las bajaría a algo como entre 47 K y 100 K (alterando los caps de paso si fuese necesario lograr una más baja fci), ya que te desplazan demasiado el offset de salida de los 2 primeros LF353 de la izquierda.

Cables mallados para las entradas y salidas, así como el papel aluminio y todo lo demás que te han indicado colocar.

Acostumbrate a colocarle un pequeño cap de 10 pF en paralelo a las resistencias de 100 K del lazo de realimentación de cada LF353.

La resistencia de 22 K del último LF353 levantásela a 39 K.

Saludos


----------



## catykanal (Ene 18, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando solo era entrada de línea ¿ Hacía ruido ?
> 
> En caso afirmativo toma la alimentación para el biass del micrófono mediante un *Filtro Π (R-C-R-C)*
> 
> ...



Hola Fogonazo, cuando solo era entrada de linea no hacia ruido al menos cuando se conectaba a una fuente de audio, sin ella supongo que es normal justo como lo muestro en el video. El ruido inicio cuando conecte el microfono Un saludo





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el zumbido es UMMM
> 
> Como mínimo deberías soldarle un cable de masa a las carcasas de los potenciómetros ; y mejor aún sería que forres la caja-gabinete con papel aluminio de cocina pegado por dentro , y con un tornillo le des masa . . .  y todas las masas en estrella.
> 
> Saludos !



Hola Dosmetros, voy a intentar para reducir los ruidos que permite pasar mi caja de mdf, pero el ruido de la entrada de linea se elimina al conectar una fuente de audio lo que me hace pensar que el problema es mi alimentacion del microfono ya que el ruido que aparece en el video se aprecia que es mas fuerte en el microfono, y una pregunta como son las masas en estrella?
Saludos



Dano dijo:


> El ruido de que tipo es? de red, blanco?



Hola Dano, sinceramente no se que tipo de ruido es, se escucha bien en el video, una disculpa porque estaba en privado pero ya se puede ver.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

Masa en estrella es que acude a un solo punto del chasis , ejemplo , si la entrada de la plaqueta esta a chasis , la salida también y la fuente también , tenés lazos que se comportan como espiras , tenés que evitar eso.

No te olvides de lo que te propuso Diego :



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Esas resistencias de *2M2* las bajaría a algo como entre *47 K y 100 K* (alterando los caps de paso si fuese necesario lograr una más baja fci), ya que te desplazan demasiado el offset de salida de los 2 primeros LF353 de la izquierda.


 
Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, cuando_* solo era entrada de linea no hacia ruido al *_menos cuando se conectaba a una fuente de audio, sin ella supongo que es normal justo como lo muestro en el video. El ruido inicio cuando conecte el microfono Un saludo. . .



Aplica lo que te sugerí.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 19, 2015)

Escuchando el video resulta muy evidente que el ruido es generado por la fuente switching e inyectado y mezclado con la señal del mic a través de esa resistencia de 20 K ohmios. Esa resistencia junto con el circuito interno del mic forman una etapa con muy poco rechazo al ripple de alimentación (seguramente, bastante menos de 50 dB). En el otro canal, el ruido de alimentación no es tan evidente ya que los LF353 (en la configuración circuital que se encuentran) tienen muy buen rechazo al ripple de alimentación (lo que se escucha en el video en esta entrada es el típico ruido inducido en la resistencia de 2M2 por la falta de conexión de la señal, es decir, el típico ruido de entrada flotante). En la entrada de línea, el rechazo al ripple de alimentación debe ser superior a los 70 a 80 dB, muy seguramente.

Con un circuito como el que te sugirió Fogonazo debés estar atenuando casi 60 dB una ondulación de frecuencia de 100 Hz (típica de una fuente lineal, que no es como la tuya).

Si, además de agregar ese filtro a la alimentación del mic, reducís la resistencia de 2M2 a 47 K en el canal del mic, estarías obteniendo hasta una reducción adicional del ruido de alimentación de 3,23 dB en 100 Hz ó de 3 db en alta frecuencia, dependiendo de las características finales del circuito interno del mic.

Saludos


----------



## catykanal (Ene 19, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus propuestas, hasta ahorita solo pude probar cambiando la fuente del microfono de la computadora a una lineal y si hubo una pequeña mejora como se muestra en el video, tan pronto pueda haré las modificaciones de fogonazo y cambiare las resistencias de 2.2M que sugirió diegomj1973
Saludos y aqui están los videos.


----------



## catykanal (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola que tal, esta vez ya quite por completo la fuente de computadora y la fuente simétrica la puse lejos de la mezcladora para descartar todo eso, ademas ya realice el circuito que me dijo Fogonazo y el nuevo resultado fue que el micrófono bajo tanto su nivel al igual que es ruido que por mas que hablara fuerte y le subiera todo el volumen a la mezcladora no se escuchaba nada, por lo que tuve que aumentar la sensibilidad de la cámara para que me pudiera escuchar y el resultado lo muestro en el siguiente vídeo.





Ademas cambie los capacitores de 220u por unos mas pequeños y me di cuenta que entre mas tienden a 0 mas fuerte se escucha el micrófono pero también el ruido.Les dejo el diagrama de como quedo la entrada del micrófono
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 123982​
¿ Donde está el micrófono ?
¿ Donde está la resistencia de polarización del micrófono ?

*Edit:*

Sería así:

​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 20, 2015)

Me resulta muy llamativo que el mic haya alcanzado a modular sin resistencia de polarización a positivo. ¿Habrá modulado con la resistencia interna de una muy floja fuente de alimentación?

Si es así, ese mic se merece un premio!!!. ¡¡¡Quiero dos de ellos!!!

Ver el archivo adjunto 123982

Saludos

PD: pobre Caty!!! Debe haber quedado como cuando uno grita un gol en la cancha!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

No será un dinámico  ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será un dinámico  ?



Eso mismo pensé yo. Pero está cortocircuitado por la misma fuente de alimentación y no creo que pueda modular ni siquiera con uno dinámico, así que algo no debe coincidir con ese esquema!!!.

Saludos


----------



## catykanal (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola que tal, gracias por recalcar mi error en tantos comentarios jajaja, es cierto mi diagrama lo dibuje mal, es como el que publico al final fogonazo, pero sin la resistencia de 22k, lo intentare con esa resistencia y les cuento que paso, por el momento he estado trabajando en el circuito que me hizo el favor de modificar diegomj1973, un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

El micrófono es dinámico o electret ?


----------



## catykanal (Ene 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El micrófono es dinámico o electret ?



Hola dosmetros, el microfono es electret.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

De dos o de tres terminales ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El micrófono es dinámico o electret ?



Por lo que hizo seguramente es de adamantio


----------



## catykanal (Ene 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De dos o de tres terminales ?



Es de 2 terminales el electret que es el que estoy usando para probar pero tambien pruebo con un audio tecnica tipo boom que supongo es de condensador por su buena calidad y también al abrirlo me doy cuenta de que es de 2 terminales. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

Entonces si o si necesitás la resistencia de 22k para alimentarlo


----------



## catykanal (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola sigo avanzando con las modificaciones y agregue el filtro para alimentar los amplificadores operacionales que me propuso  diegomj1973, ademas cubrí toda la caja con aluminio y lo conecte a tierra, sin embargo el resultado fue casi el mismo ya que el ruido continua.
Pero por accidente descubrí como eliminar el ruido de manera poco practica ya que como muestro en el vídeo si toco el micrófono y ademas una conexión a tierra el ruido desaparece, si toco únicamente el micrófono el ruido continua, si no toco el micrófono ni una conexión a tierra el ruido es mínimo, por lo cual me gustaría saber si alguien tiene una solución para evitar que siempre mi cuerpo este conectado a tierra para evitar los ruidos.
P.D. Si quito el aluminio y el filtro de alimentación a los opamps pasa lo mismo como cuando los tiene. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

¿ Podrías publicar una foto de micrófono ?, la parte de las soldaduras.


----------



## catykanal (Ene 23, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Podrías publicar una foto de micrófono ?, la parte de las soldaduras.
> 
> En tu esquema sigue faltando la resistencia de 22KΩ



Es que por lo emocionada que estoy hago mis diagramas lo mas rápido para subirlos, pero ya le corregí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

Lee el punto 1 y 2 de *este* tema.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2015)

Vamos a ver si después de tantas idas del jarro a la fuente, este último se rompa!!!

El ruido no es el mismo => ha desaparecido en forma notoria el ruido de alta frecuencia de la fuente de PC que se inyectaba por esa resistencia de 20 K (22 K), aunque no alcanzo a ver en el video con qué tipo de fuente la estás alimentando: solo me apoyo en lo que escucho.

El ruido que queda es mayormente de inducción => hay que trabajar en los cortes de frecuencia de los filtros de alimentación (bajarlos aún más: aumentando capacidades), reducir valores de resistencias grandes (la de 2M2 que oficia de antena), acortar caminos de señal y unificar masas en un único punto.

Caty: tratá de seguir detenidamente el siguiente circuito y no deberías tener problema alguno. Comparalo con el que tenés armado, modificalo si es necesario y contanos cómo te fué.



Saludos

PD: si fuese necesario, agregale a los caps de 0,1 uF que están acompañando a esas 2 resistencias de 100 ohmios, unos caps de 100 uF a 220 uF en paralelo a los mismos (uno por cada rama: 2 en total).

Sugerencia: el papel de aluminio suele colocarse por dentro, para que no te altere la estética de la caja de madera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

Según el video el ruido  es por oscilación, es zumbido y seguramente por falta de tierra del micrófono


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Según el video el ruido  es por oscilación, es zumbido y seguramente por falta de tierra del micrófono



No he dicho que sea por oscilación, sino por inducción 

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2015)

Caty: para saber si el problema de ruido inducido está en el cable mallado de tu mic ó se dá dentro de la misma mezcladora (aún después de todas las modificaciones sugeridas), te recomiendo pruebes el canal del mic pero sin enchufar el mic a la mezcladora (dejando flotante la entrada de la mezcladora), para comparar el ruido inducido con y sin mic. Aumentá el nivel del potenciómetro correspondiente y escuchalo. Posteriormente, cotejá ese ruido cuando conectás el mic (al mismo nivel de ajuste del potenciómetro que antes).

Si el ruido con mic es mucho mayor => el problema puede estar en el largo del cable del mic ó en la calidad del mallado del cable del mic.

Si el ruido sin mic es mucho mayor => hay que seguir mejorando la mezcladora. Una última posibilidad sería reducir la ganancia de la mezcladora, si el volúmen final está sobrado para manejar a la etapa posterior (amplificador, por ejemplo). Esto sería aumentando la resistencia de 10 K (en el LF353 de la izquierda del último esquema subido por mí) a algo como 22 K, por ejemplo. En cambio, si el volúmen está muy justo y no se puede reducir mucho más la ganancia de la mezcladora, se puede dejar sin modificar esa resistencia de 10 K que te mencioné, pero reducir aún más la resistencia de 47 K en la entrada de ese mismo LF353 de la izquierda del esquema último (ir probando con 22 K ó 18 K ó 15 K ó hasta 10 K, digamos).

Saludos

PD: una duda me queda: ¿cambiaste la resistencia de 2M2 por una de 47 K?


----------



## catykanal (Ene 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Según el video el ruido  es por oscilación, es zumbido y seguramente por falta de tierra del micrófono



Hola,  le voy mas a esa hipótesis de que el micrófono no tiene tierra cerca de el ya que el cable del micrófono si esta conectadas a tierra del chasis, y cuando con mis dedos toco cerca del micrófono y por medio de una pulsera antiestatica la conecto de mi mano a el chasis el ruido se elimina, pero este mismo fenómeno pasa con los 2 micrófonos que he probado, uno es como de 10 dolares y otro como de 80 dolares. Un saludo





diegomj1973 dijo:


> Caty: para saber si el problema de ruido inducido está en el cable mallado de tu mic ó se dá dentro de la misma mezcladora (aún después de todas las modificaciones sugeridas), te recomiendo pruebes el canal del mic pero sin enchufar el mic a la mezcladora (dejando flotante la entrada de la mezcladora), para comparar el ruido inducido con y sin mic. Aumentá el nivel del potenciómetro correspondiente y escuchalo. Posteriormente, cotejá ese ruido cuando conectás el mic (al mismo nivel de ajuste del potenciómetro que antes).
> 
> Si el ruido con mic es mucho mayor => el problema puede estar en el largo del cable del mic ó en la calidad del mallado del cable del mic.
> 
> ...




Hola ya hice la prueba y cuando no conecto el micrófono a la mezcladora a pesar de que le subo todo no hace ningún ruido y cuando conecto el micrófono si hace ruido siempre y cuando yo no toque la tierra ya que si la toco el ruido desaparece como en el vídeo, y mi fuente de pc como fue muy criticada ya mejor la guarde en un lugar muy inaccesible 
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2015)

Caty:

Disculpame que sea insistente: ¿has cambiado la resistencia de 2M2 por una de 47 K?

Saludos

PD: algo que podés probar es despejar el contacto físico entre el papel de aluminio y el cuerpo del jack donde conectás el mic a la mezcladora, es decir, dejar que el papel aluminio solo toque la tierra en un punto pero que no sea a través del cuerpo del jack (que sea la punta del cable de masa del jack más opuesta al cuerpo del jack la que se una a este papel de aluminio, es decir, el extremo de cable a masa del jack que se interna dentro de la mezcladora el que toque el papel aluminio).


----------



## catykanal (Ene 25, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Caty:
> 
> Disculpame que sea insistente: ¿has cambiado la resistencia de 2M2 por una de 47 K?
> 
> ...



Hola diegomj1973, si realice esa modificación pero colocando una resistencia en paralelo a la de 2.2m y que el resultado fue una de 46k, esto con la finalidad de probar si habia un cambio antes de desoldar, pero por desgracia el ruido no disminuyo, intentare conectar el aluminio con el circuito como dices. Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> Hola diegomj1973, si realice esa modificación pero colocando una resistencia en paralelo a la de 2.2m y que el resultado fue una de 46k, esto con la finalidad de probar si habia un cambio antes de desoldar, pero por desgracia el ruido no disminuyo, intentare conectar el aluminio con el circuito como dices. Un saludo



Estoy esperando 



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Podrías publicar una foto de micrófono ?, la parte de las soldaduras.


----------



## analogico (Ene 25, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 123829

el diseño de la placa es propio?

 creo que el problema es el diseño del pcb  muy grande y sin masa estrella
y  todos esos alambres al aire


----------



## catykanal (Ene 28, 2015)

Hola, estoy muy emocionada porque ahora se la causa del ruido, sin realizar ninguna modificación mas que quitar el aluminio,  decidí cargar una pila que tengo y hacer una fuente simétrica junto con otra pila,  ya que lo único que había intentado fue quitar  la fuente de la computadora y cambiarla por los eliminadores que muestro en la foto, así que ya realice un vídeo para que vean como se escucha sin ruido, sin embargo el problema es que ahora no tengo una fuente confiable para este proyecto, espero que alguien me pueda recomendar alguna marca que no me genere ese ruido o algún diagrama de una buena fuente simétrica. Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2015)

Haber identificado desde donde provenía el ruido es un gran avance!!!.

Date una vuelta por aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuentes-alimentacion-simetricas-audio-influencia-entre-ramas-127555/#post994304, para analizar lo que más te convenga de aquí en adelante.

Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2015)

Que suerte Katy que lo solucionaste !

(El aluminio iba por dentro )

¿ Lo alimentabas simétrico con los +12 , los -12 y masa de la fuente de PC ?


----------



## catykanal (Ene 28, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Haber identificado desde donde provenía el ruido es un gran avance!!!.
> 
> Date una vuelta por aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuentes-alimentacion-simetricas-audio-influencia-entre-ramas-127555/#post994304, para analizar lo que más te convenga de aquí en adelante.
> 
> Suerte.



Lo que me preocupa ahora es encontrar el transformador de 4 cables, y con los circuitos que pusiste supongo que el que genera menos ruido es el segundo por la forma de la onda, o me equivoco?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que suerte Katy que lo solucionaste !
> 
> (El aluminio iba por dentro )
> 
> ¿ Lo alimentabas simétrico con los +12 , los -12 y masa de la fuente de PC ?



Que milagro DOSMETROS, crei que ya te habias olvidado de este tema, pero te comento que cuando me dijeron que ya no usara la fuente de PC la elimine por completo, y usaba cualquiera de los eliminadores que muestro en la foto, por eso se me hace raro que sacran ruido si la fuente de PC ya estaba guardada, pero por lo que veo tambien ese tipo de eliminadores sacan mucho ruido, y por desgracia ya no tengo otra opcion de eliminador mas que construirlo. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa ahora es encontrar el transformador de 4 cables, y con los circuitos que pusiste supongo que el que genera menos ruido es el segundo por la forma de la onda, o me equivoco?



No te compliques tanto la vida la gran mayoría de previos comerciales emplean un transformador de 3 conductores de salida.

Arma una fuente "Prolija", con 2 regulares de tensión (78*L*12 y 79*L*12) con sus filtros correspondientes a tu consumo colocada lo mas lejos posible físicamente de la placa con el operacional. el modelo "L" de regulador es por tu bajo consumo.
Los cable que llevan tensión al rectificador los trenzás 
Toda la fuente, transformador + rectificador + filtros + reguladores, la blindás con papel aluminio y prueba.
El punto de "Tierra" de tu fuente y previo lo conectas a la "Tierra física" mediante el cable de alimentación.

En este tema mira como se conectan las diversas "Tierras" 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> Que milagro DOSMETROS, crei que ya te habias olvidado de este tema, pero te comento que cuando me dijeron que ya no usara la fuente de PC la elimine por completo, y usaba cualquiera de los eliminadores que muestro en la foto, por eso se me hace raro que sacran ruido si la fuente de PC ya estaba guardada, pero por lo que veo tambien ese tipo de eliminadores sacan mucho ruido, y por desgracia ya no tengo otra opcion de eliminador mas que construirlo. saludos


 
Los leia , como te guiaban Fogo y Daniel 

Vuelvo a preguntarte , con la fuente de PC alimentabas solo 12 V (fuente simple) o estabas usando el +12 (cable amarillo) , el -12 (cable azul) y masa (cable negro) ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2015)

Caty:

No. No te equivocás.

Esto puede servirte y darte muy buenos resultados...







Simple, efectiva y terriblemente silenciosa. Podés incluso emplear puentes ya integrados (mucho más fácil y aún más silenciosa todavía).

Los reguladores tienen que ser positivos ambos a + 12 Voltios (poseen mucho mejor desempeño de PSRR en la parte alta del espectro audible, que sus pares negativos).

Si sos más exquisita, podés reemplazarlos por reguladores positivos ajustables (fijados en + 12 Voltios cada uno con un pequeño arreglo externo de solo 2 resistencias + 2 diodos + 2 condensadores). Con reguladores tipo 317 o algo similar al esquema siguiente (no implica necesariamente que utilices los valores citados, sino solamente la forma en cómo están conectados).






Misma consideración con los puentes que el anterior.

Saludos

PD: si querés investigar el porqué te sugiero esas... leé el siguiente artículo publicado por Walt Jung (muy conocedor en la materia): https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwaltjung.org%2FPDFs%2FSources_101_P1.pdf&ei=fJLJVOChNtfhoATK1oKIDQ&usg=AFQjCNES30CVgRJn3Cj3Lay09_qiLxwDLg

Y luego, https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwaltjung.org%2FPDFs%2FSources_101_P2.pdf&ei=fJLJVOChNtfhoATK1oKIDQ&usg=AFQjCNFIo5LS9O9eTSNaj_24WDhjnERkPw


----------



## catykanal (Ene 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los leia , como te guiaban Fogo y Daniel
> 
> Vuelvo a preguntarte , con la fuente de PC alimentabas solo 12 V (fuente simple) o estabas usando el +12 (cable amarillo) , el -12 (cable azul) y masa (cable negro) ?



Usaba el cable amarillo y el azul (cuando lo use, por que posteriormente la guardë) por que?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> Usaba el cable amarillo y el azul (cuando lo use, por que posteriormente la guardë) por que?



Si no empleaste el cable negro lo probaste *SIN* GND de la fuente


Mira este tema, emplea un transformador sencillo y es una fuente que te puede servir para infinidad de proyectos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/


----------



## catykanal (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola a todos, por fin logre conseguir los materiales para la fuente que me propuso diegomj1973 y estoy muy contenta por que ya esta armada, la novedad es que genera el ruido mas bajo de todos los eliminadores o fuentes que he probado por lo que me gusta mucho, por desgracia me he dado cuenta que cuando conecto únicamente el micrófono a la mezcladora el ruido es mínimo, pero cuando conecto a la linea cualquier aparato conectado a un eliminador el ruido crece enormemente, pero la solución a ese ruido es conectar mi cuerpo a tierra del chasis.
Pero ya pienso colocar de forma fija la fuente y por ello me gustaría saber cual es la mejor posición para colocar el eliminador dentro del chasis, anexo 4 fotos con diferentes propuestas, cual sera la mejor?, ademas anexo 2 fotos del eliminador que me propuso diegomj1973 por si a alguien le interesa saber como queda su tamaño. 
Un saludo.


----------



## analogico (Feb 13, 2015)

ahora que el ruido venia de la fuente
ya no es necesario el papel aluminio

sin embargo  el cableado interno no es blindado
creo que ya lo habia dicho  antes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2015)

catykanal dijo:


> pero la solución a ese ruido es conectar mi cuerpo a tierra del chasis.


 
Deberías conectar la tercera pata del enchufe (la tierra) a la masa de tu circuito . . .  suponiendo que tu casa disponga de una correcta instalación de tierra (cable verde y amarillo)

En cuanto a forrar la caja por dentro con aluminio , es correcto ya que funciona de jaula de Faraday , pero también debería tener aluminio la tapa de la caja 

Saludos !


----------



## elgriego (Feb 15, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberías conectar la tercera pata del enchufe (la tierra) a la masa de tu circuito . . .  suponiendo que tu casa disponga de una correcta instalación de tierra (cable verde y amarillo)
> 
> En cuanto a forrar la caja por dentro con aluminio , es correcto ya que funciona de jaula de Faraday , pero también debería tener aluminio la tapa de la caja
> 
> Saludos !


 Y el aluminio tambien conectado a tierra.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2015)

El cuerpo de los potenciometros esta conectado a la masa del equipo?, la masa en el impreso no debe formar bucles


----------



## catykanal (Feb 16, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El cuerpo de los potenciometros esta conectado a la masa del equipo?, la masa en el impreso no debe formar bucles



Hola que tal, así es esas conexiones ya las tengo y me he percatado que si reducen el ruido al menos cuando se les acerca un eliminador conectado a la energía eléctrica, sin embargo me gustaría saber cual es la mejor posición para conectar mi eliminador de las imágenes IMG_0929.JPG, MG_0930.JPG (4 de 6), IMG_0931.JPG (5 de 6, IMG_0932.JPG (6 de 6)
de mi comentario anterior.
 Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola, realmente la posición del transformador no influirá en la eliminación del ruido. Te sugiero lo atornilles a la base de la cajita pues si lo atornillas a un lado con el tiempo y las vibraciones se puede llegar a aflojar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

Daniel , está comprobado que malos transformadores con muchas pérdidas de flujo magnético si generan ruido , y empeora con la posición , incluso algunos generan ruido al poner su hierro a masa  , por lo cual a veces hay que aislarlos del chasis.

Así que el mejor consejo para Katy , es prueba y error 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Que tipo de aparatos has conectado que te generan ruido? ya que si es por ejemplo una PC el problema no es tu proyecto, esta en la PC misma, lo mismo con cualquier equipo que tenga fuente SMS


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Daniel , está comprobado que malos transformadores con muchas pérdidas de flujo magnético si generan ruido , y empeora con la posición , incluso algunos generan ruido al poner su hierro a masa  , por lo cual a veces hay que aislarlos del chasis.
> 
> Así que el mejor consejo para Katy , es prueba y error
> 
> Saludos !



Cierto, aunque eso no me ha pasado (vamos no tengo mucha experiencia). 
Bueno pero lo de los tornillos si hay que considerarlo


----------

